

Chaos Communication Congress talks now downloadable - Luc
http://www.derchris.eu/CCC/27C3/

======
Luc
Not all of the video is there yet it seems.

Of note: 'Reverse Engineering the MOS 6502 CPU' in the mp3 directory, which
was mentioned here a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2041014>

Mirrors on this page:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Conference_Recording...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Conference_Recordings)

